# Bedding or carpet



## TeguBlake (Dec 1, 2012)

Witch one seems like a better idea for an older tegu that doesn't hibernate or burrow him self any more..!??


----------



## Deac77 (Dec 1, 2012)

Tile!


----------



## TeguBlake (Dec 1, 2012)

Really? What kind of tile? I almost thought about marble!


----------



## Deac77 (Dec 1, 2012)

Nah something that's not supper smooth it helps with temp regulation and easy to clean I use a rough tile similar to slate


----------



## james.w (Dec 1, 2012)

How long have you had the tegu and what have you been using for substrate?


----------



## Deac77 (Dec 1, 2012)

Like to point out I use this for my beardie not tegu lol


----------



## TeguBlake (Dec 1, 2012)

It's going to be my local pic up he's 4 and has never dug or hibernated , well from why they say and he is in a cage at the bet store with out door carpet?? And a rock where he bask? I'd just like yaks opinion.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 1, 2012)

I say stick with substrate. He may not burrow but it's easier to keep humidity up with a good amount of substrate. I used tile for bearded dragons when I kept them but with an animal like a tegu, definitely substrate. What if he chooses to burrow/hibernate someday in the future? Just my two cents.


----------



## Deac77 (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't really count 4 as old so I would say stick with substrate thought we were talking about a geriatric tegu lol


----------



## TeguBlake (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks guys I aprisiate it


----------



## james.w (Dec 1, 2012)

TeguBlake said:


> It's going to be my local pic up he's 4 and has never dug or hibernated , well from why they say and he is in a cage at the bet store with out door carpet?? And a rock where he bask? I'd just like yaks opinion.



So he doesn't burrow or hibernate with outdoor carpet?? Maybe because he can't. How was he kept previously? Sounds like he was never given the opportunity to burrow. I say give him some nice, deep dirt and see what he does, he may be the happiest tegu ever once he is given a proper home.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 1, 2012)

Any pics?


----------

